# İç ve Dış Tehditler > PKK ZERDÜŞT, Ateist ve Kominist Bir Örğütür. >  PKK'lı göstericiler Şırnak'ta öğretmenevini taşladı, AKP'nin Azdırdığı PKK

## anau2



----------

